# Partyin' in Devon



## Dissenter (Jan 21, 2007)

If god is nice to me then ill soonish be moving to south devon to study. Do any of ya have some links or names and locations of club nights in the area? Im in to techno and breaks. So far ive found Bad Robot, which is bangin' acid tek and in Exter, but thats all.

Im also looking for names, links and partylines (PMs if you like) of any free party rigs that get down in devon/cornwall.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 21, 2007)

Herrow!

bombscare and I frequent mid Devon on a regular basis, him having family et al. He knows absolutely everyone and everything in that neck of the woods and there are a fair few peeps ( not all from here...save a couple though) that get together when the moon is in the seventh house and Jupiter aligns with mars, to attend such music venues.

I'll give him a nudge and a wank for ya  

Watch this space...


----------



## Dissenter (Jan 21, 2007)

Wicked cheers fizzer


----------



## dakky (Feb 7, 2007)

Any more info yet buddy?


----------



## Isambard (Feb 7, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> I'll give him a nudge and a wank for ya



<cough> Did you mis-type there Fizzer?

Things a bit up in the air workwise but when Iknowsit, I'd be up for a Debbon jaunt like we said at the weekend. 
I could get the train or you could pick me up in Ivor. No guns in the vehicle mind!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah Devons mad for the free parties mate, you'll find out easy enough once you get down there, there was a DF post recently about some devon based parties (although the actual place name got removed)


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 7, 2007)

Isambard said:
			
		

> <cough> Did you mis-type there Fizzer?
> 
> Things a bit up in the air workwise but when Iknowsit, I'd be up for a Debbon jaunt like we said at the weekend.
> I could get the train or you could pick me up in Ivor. No guns in the vehicle mind!



Not only that but I forgot to wank him as well...


----------



## pno (Feb 8, 2007)

Dissenter said:
			
		

> If god is nice to me then ill soonish be moving to south devon to study. Do any of ya have some links or names and locations of club nights in the area? Im in to techno and breaks. So far ive found Bad Robot, which is bangin' acid tek and in Exter, but thats all.
> 
> Im also looking for names, links and partylines (PMs if you like) of any free party rigs that get down in devon/cornwall.



PM'd


----------



## secretsquirrel (Feb 8, 2007)

Bad Robot was great but - AFAIK - it's no more. It's v.difficult to put on techno nights in clubs down here - they're all too afraid of getting done for drugs.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2007)

<wavse @ SS>

We are coming down in a couple of weeks for a few days! Hope to catch up wiv you guys...its been aaaaaagggggggggggggggggeeees!


----------



## Dissenter (Feb 12, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Yeah Devons mad for the free parties mate, you'll find out easy enough once you get down there, there was a DF post recently about some devon based parties



Whoow Im excited, Everyone moshes down there too


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 13, 2007)

The Southwest Underground site is worth keeping an eye on and get to know a few people

http://iloveswu.com/portal/index.php

The blokes who put on Bad RObot are there for a start.

See you out in the summer


----------



## Dissenter (Feb 16, 2007)

fucthest8 cheers for the wicked link


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 24, 2007)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> The Southwest Underground site is worth keeping an eye on and get to know a few people
> 
> http://iloveswu.com/portal/index.php
> 
> The blokes who put on Bad RObot are there for a start.



they dont seem the friendliest board on the internet. maybe not helped by having a username such as fuzzy. immediatly assumed to be plod. oh well.  

hopefully things will settle down with a bit of interaction on hte boards.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmm, not the ideal name really 

I'll put in a good word. Not that I';ve posted there for fucking months .... all a bit, er, young for me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 27, 2007)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> .... all a bit, er, young for me.



i get that impression as well. too much text speak for my liking.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 27, 2007)

Yep, that's part of it .... still, trust you saw this:

http://iloveswu.com/portal/viewtopic.php?t=6678

Sounds up your alley. Dunno how far you are from Plymouth .... its only a little place, but I've always had a right laugh there.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2007)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Yep, that's part of it .... still, trust you saw this:
> 
> http://iloveswu.com/portal/viewtopic.php?t=6678
> 
> Sounds up your alley. Dunno how far you are from Plymouth .... its only a little place, but I've always had a right laugh there.



i did see that and thank you for your post. unfortunately i'm in london that weekend. i'm about an hour's drive from plymouth as well. i'll keep my eye out for future nights there.


----------



## pno (Feb 28, 2007)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Yep, that's part of it .... still, trust you saw this:
> 
> http://iloveswu.com/portal/viewtopic.php?t=6678
> 
> Sounds up your alley. Dunno how far you are from Plymouth .... its only a little place, but I've always had a right laugh there.



Tramps is wicked, i used to goto a wicked Dub/Reggae night there about 8 or so years back - Confrontation Camp.

By day its the Bus station Cafe, by night a club in cafe, used to be well good.


----------



## dakky (Mar 15, 2007)

I went to tramps.

Was also lloking for some psychadelic type drugs and nothing around.

Can't find any k here at all 

The music was aight


----------

